
How Doctors Die - cdvonstinkpot
http://thehealthcareblog.com/blog/2012/08/06/how-doctors-die/
======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3313570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3313570)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5104430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5104430)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5017104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5017104)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4865742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4865742)

